# Brewer's yeast



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I have recently switched from using baker's yeast to brewer's yeast for FF cultures, but I am wondering if I have the right stuff.
The brewer's yeast that I bought the other day is a very fine dark brown powder with a strong odour. Is this the correct stuff??
The bakers yeast that I use is more granular and comes in individual foil packets. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Yep, that is brewer's yeast alright. I can't stand the smell of it, but the flies really love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks very much, I'll start to use it from now to see if my FF yield will increase.
Cheers
M


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

mine smells like peanut butter. me and zach just switched from commerical mediums to the cheap homemade mix. so far so good and i think we are culturing more than twice as much for less. This helps, because we never have to care whether or not we are doing to much or too little. We just do 15 or 20 cultures aweek. Whatever we want to do.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

What did you start with and what did you switch to?

-Luke


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Where do u get bags of Brewers yeast. i can only find tiny little packets and they are like a 1.50 each


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Those little bags might be bakers yeast. Read carefully
i started with the best commericial medium there is, and swittch to 6 cups flakes, 1 cup powder sugar, 1/2 cup brewers yeast. This makes at least 15 cultures for maybe 5 bucks. When you add in execelisor its 1 dollar a week plus, bakers yeast sprinkles which cost about nothing. i reuse my Ed's Fly meat cups over and over. One cup has probably been cultured 30 times


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

You still need baker's yeast. Brewer's yeast is a great nutritional supplement but it is dead. Baker's yeast is active and live so you need it to start a living culture of yeast in the media that predigests the media for the flies and maggots. Some people claim you get enough live yeast on the feet of the flies when you transfer them to the new culture but a few grains of Baker's yeast on the surface of the media is a good practice regardless of whether you are using Brewer's in the mix.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

No it definently is Brewers yeast because i buy it from Friar Tuck's which sells tons of beers and wines and brewing supplies. But the little packs aren't half a cup, so I need to find bigger and more economical packs.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Have you checked out like GNC or some health food place. Walk inside, if it has that horrid odor of health crud then just ask "where is the brewers yeast" they will point you in the right direction. I think we got 32 ounces for 22 dollars or so. There was cheaper stuff and we are going to check it out. 32 ounces does like 120 cultures i think. the cheaper sutff was even down to like 10 bucks for 32 oz.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Go to a healtfood store, not gnc, and ask for bulk brewers yeast. I get it for 4.65 a pound, but I usually buy 10+ pounds at a time and get a 25% discount. 4.65 is the price without the discount per lb.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

4.65 a lb. let me get this straight that is 4 times as much as what i was getting for 20% of the price. Ill give it a try thanks.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Better yet, go to bulkfoods.com. They have five pounds for $18.41 shipped. Or you could go all out and get 50lbs for $171! 

-Shelley


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

There is a $5 dollar packing fee, so the total for 5 pounds is a little less than $24. I find it more convenient to have a place to get it whenever I need it, but if you cant find it local for a good price, bulfoods is the best place to get it. Try talking to the owner or manager, sometimes they will give you a discount, it never hurts to ask


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Is it.
8 oz to a cup 
16 oz to a .lb


----------



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

*Some clarification is in order*

Brewers Yeast is an internal yeast. Bakers Yeast is an external yeast. Brewers is used in the actual preperation of the medium. As to how much depends on the formula that one is using in relation to the other items in the medium. Bakers on the other hand is used after the medium has been made and set with the additon of water. Just a couple of granules are needed to activate the culture. Bakers Yeast is a living organism. Brewers is not. Actually they serve two different functions. Also, Bakers is water loving, so one has to be careful not to have the medium to soupy as the Bakers Yeast can mold very easily forming large white nodules.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

The thing that is great about bulkfoods.com is that the $4.95 packing fee is a one charge fee no matter how much stuff you buy. I also buy a lot of their bulk stuff to make my cricket and mealworm grainy part of their food. So to me it is pretty cool that you don't get charged for shipping and only $4.95 when my last order was a 45-50lb order!  Works for me!

-Shelley


----------

